# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Urime Fiter bajramin

## Auroraa

Te gjthe besimtareve musliman i uroj festen e Bajramit. Te gjitha te mirat. Gezuar pra.

----------


## 2043

Gezuar te gjitheve!

----------


## Homza

Per hajer festen e Baramit te gjithe muslimaneve.


Merita a muslimane je ti lale?

----------


## Auroraa

> Per hajer festen e Baramit te gjithe muslimaneve.
> 
> 
> Merita a muslimane je ti lale?



Po lali , pse pyet?

----------


## Homza

Jo mer vec thash, se edhe une musliman jam, a baqare je ti ah?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## `KrajLi`

Te dashur vellezer dhe motra muslimane,

es selamu alejkum

Allahu jau pranofte agjerimin/faljet tuaja gjate
muajit te bekuar te Ramazanit.  Emin.

Eid Mubarak, Gezuar Bajramin

es selamu alejkum

----------


## Alienated

Gezuar per shume vjet festen e Fitr Bajramit

Gezim e Begati ne Sofrat Tona e te gjithe miqve e dashamireve.

Gezuar!

----------


## KUSi

gjith besimtareve musliman ju uroj festen e Bajramin , zoti dhe paqa qoft mbi ju

----------


## il.Padrino

Urime Fiter Bajrami.

Ishalla iu pranon Allahu agjerimin dhe iu shperblen.

Paqe, lumturi, dashuri, harmoni gjate tere vitit.

----------


## sami

vellezer dhe motra urime festen e fiter Bajramit e inshalla do zoti e na i pranon lutjet tona

----------


## celyy

Gezuar te gjith muslimaneve ku jan e ku sjan, festen e Fiter Bajramit.  Zoti na pranoft agjerimin dhe lutjet tona qe i kemi be.

Esselamu Alejkum

----------


## LaCosTa

Urime festa e Fiter Bajramit tegjith muslimaneve zoti na e pranoft agjerimin dhe na shperbleft me parajs.

----------


## buki19

Pershendetje te nderuar

Duke uruar t'ju kene pranuar lutjete dhe ibadetet tuaja,ju uroj Fitr Bajramin  edhe per shume vite. Qofshi te gezuar gjithmone sikur ne keto dite feste.

----------


## Marijuana85

Urime festa te gjithve Forumistave  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## fisniku-student

*Urime Fiter Bajramin Vëllezerve dhe Motarave Muslimane*

Me shpres qe ky Bajram (Gezim) Te jetë gezim i perfundimit me sukses te nje muaji Te shenjet per Muslimanet...

----------


## no name

_Ju uroj te gjithve besimtarve musliman gezuar festën bajramit. Ishallah Allahu na e pranon agjerimin, na e pranon ibadetin gjate tere muajit te ramazanit qe e kemi bere dhe njekohesisht e lus qe te na bej prej atyre qe te vazhdojme edhe pas ramazanit me veprat e mira dhe Ishallah Allahu i pranon lutjet dhe na pastron nga mekatet qe te kemi vetem gezim e lumturi._

----------


## -Alda-

Gezuar Bajramin per te gjithe besimtaret mysliman.

----------


## J@mes

Gezuar te gjithe besimtareve musliman festen e bajramit.
Ju uroj shendet dhe paqe.

----------


## RaPSouL

Urime per te gjith besimtaret musliman festen e shenjt te Fiter Bajramit , zoti ua pranoft agjerimin dhe u falt begati , paqja qoft mbi ju.

----------


## albunkers

*pershumvjet bajramin* i uroj gjith besimtareve musliman fiter bajramin, Allahu na e pranofte agjerimin dhe ibadetet tona qe kemi ba gjate ketij muaji te madherueshem qe sapo lame pas

----------

